#ubuntu-ch 2014-02-04
<marcus> Tribaal, could you please adopt the channel topic according to the bot guidelines, as i have requested the bot to be added here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tribaal> marcus: sure
<Tribaal> marcus: is that the channel topic I need to change or the join messgae?
<Tribaal> marcus: or both?
<Tribaal> ah damn, I can't set the ENTRYMSG
<Tribaal> Mamarok: WaVeR: can you set ENTRYMSG in ubuntu-ch?
<marcus> Tribaal, according to the guidelines, both need to be set.
<Tribaal> marcus: ok, I can't set the join message unfortunately
<marcus> but we could start with the topic and maybe set the entrymessage later when someone with channel op is available
<Tribaal> marcus: I'm not sure the topic is required - can you link to that part? The wiki entry above only mentions the join message
<Tribaal> if you have a better idea for the topic I'm all ears however:)
<marcus> let's just add the relevant part of the entry message to the topic. that should fit in first place
* Tribaal changed the topic of #ubuntu-ch to: Welcome to #ubuntu-ch!This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService | Ubuntu Switzerland, http://www.ubuntu-ch.org | Channel language: (mostly) English, please! | For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw 或者 #ubuntu-hk
* Tribaal changed the topic of #ubuntu-ch to: Welcome to #ubuntu-ch! This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService | Ubuntu Switzerland, http://www.ubuntu-ch.org | Channel language: (mostly) English, please! | For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw 或者 #ubuntu-hk
<marcus> sounds good. thank you.
<Tribaal> marcus: no worries! DOn't hesitate to ping me if you need anything. Unfortunately I can't set the join message however. I'll try to see who can (might be stgraber)
<marcus> yeah, would be great if you could also get full op rights
<Tribaal> marcus - done, I got +s here and set the entry msg
<marcus> cool. thanks a lot.
<Tribaal> marcus: I got +f too so in the future I can solve issues myself :)
<Tribaal> marcus, I gave you +t, you should be able to change the topic
<Tribaal> hum
<marcus> thanks
<marcus> i am off for now. cu l8
#ubuntu-ch 2018-02-06
<mjaggi1> :)
<mjaggi1> Hello !
